# Rv and tailgate accesories



## kodiako1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I posted the following in the classified section but figured it might be good to do same here.

We sold our Jayco travel trailer and are no longer going to tailgate so I have the following items that we no longer have a use for.

1. Husky weight distributing hitch, 12,000 lb capacity, Includes round bars, brackets, and hitch head with 2 5/16" ball and sway control. Like this, http://www.amazon.com/Husky-30849-Weight-Distribution-Control/dp/B004RCSKPO

2. Pair of B&L deluxe wheel chocks, like these http://www.amazon.com/BAL-28005-Deluxe-Tire-Chock/dp/B000ACM0T2

3. 12' X 12' EZ up pop up canopy with 4 leg weights and rolling storage bag.

4. Direct TV SWM satellite dish and set up that we used with RV. Nothing fancy, Just the dish and a base for it to set on and all the cables and stuff to power 2 receivers.

$175 for all, Will separate if no one is interested in the complete package.

PM me if interested, thanks, Ken


----------



## kodiako1 (Mar 21, 2012)

kodiako1 said:


> I posted the following in the classified section but figured it might be good to do same here.
> 
> We sold our Jayco travel trailer and are no longer going to tailgate so I have the following items that we no longer have a use for.
> 
> ...


Price change to $150 for everything.


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello,
Am interested in the tire chocks if your willing to sell separate but was wandering what you were asking for them.


----------



## DavidCamp1163 (Sep 2, 2015)

How Much for the EZ-UP and where are you located?


----------

